# Tips for Better Groups



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

Its seems like after I got my new bow I can't get a very good group at 30 and 40 yards. I know the further the shot the more error there can be especially when your arm drops but its not even close to what I'm grouping at 20 yrds. The one thing i have noticed is that I feel like im losing my target behind my pin/pin becomes bigger than my target? Does any one have any tips. I used to be a much better shot but dont have the time to practice like I used to. Any and all tips are welcome!


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

RE: the pin issue, maybe you need smaller diameter pins. I had fatter pins on my cheap bow sight and when I upgraded it really improved my groups at 30 and 40 yards


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Could be a lot of things... 

If your groups are getting wider at longer rangers it is most likely related to your form, bow tuning, or arrow characteristics. 

Form - if you have poor form such as torquing string with your release or riser with your bow hand your accuracy will suffer. 

Bow Tune - lots of different ways and things to tune on a bow but if the bow is either out of tune or not setup for you it could cause issues.

Arrow characteristics - if your arrows are improperly spined based on your draw-weight and draw-length they will not stabilize correctly in flight. There are some easily telltale signs such as 'porpoising' (erratic up and down) and 'fishtailing' (left-to-right, spiral movement can help identify arrow problems. My guess though is that you're probably underspined (arrow not stiff enough) if your groups get wider at longer distances. 

Large pins obscuring your target doesn't help, but you should still be able to get good groups at those distances. 

Post up your specs - bow year, make, model, brace height, ATA, draw length + weight, arrow make + model, arrow spine, cut arrow length, tip weight, insert weight...


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Most will probably never group as good at 40 yards as they do as 20. The goal should be to get acceptable groupings at longer distances. Even though I can consistently hit the top of a pop can at 40 yards with a broadhead, I'd never take a 40 yard shot at a whitetail. Shooting at 40 and 50 yards is just for fun.
The way you will get better at longer distances is to perfect your form. Loose grip on your bow, consistent anchor, no flinch/head pull/closing of hand....etc. and follow-through til your arrow hits the target.
<----<<<


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

I* used to be a much better shot but don't have the time to practice like I used to.* Any and all tips are welcome![/QUOTE]
This is a big one, got to put the time in but you also need to set realistic goals. While we would all like to shoot like Levi Morgan or Randy Ulmer we simply do not have that kind of time on our hands. Lots of good solid advice here. Go over your bow it is amazing what an additional 1/8 - 1/4" of extra draw length (string stretch) can do to mess up your mix. How are your 20 yard groups? Be honest


----------



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

o_mykiss said:


> RE: the pin issue, maybe you need smaller diameter pins. I had fatter pins on my cheap bow sight and when I upgraded it really improved my groups at 30 and 40 yards


I have the trophy ridge react sight the pins are pretty small i believe


----------



## SVbowhunter80 (Nov 13, 2012)

Get a HHA Kingpin!


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I would go to a pro shop, and have a pro analyze your shot form. could be your bow hands grip, or you could be punching your trigger but first, how is your bows timing? I would get my center shot looked at , and timing, and if using a drop rest, have them powder test it. at that point , you can eliminate the bow as a problem. On one of my 3 pin sights, I have 3 different sizes of fiber optics the biggest , for the closest, and the smallest for the farthest. good advice given above, good luck


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Hard to say without seeing you shoot and looking over your bow. The reacts pins should not be an issue, especially at 40 yards. I've gone to all .010 pins and a 2x lens as my eyes are getting bad. I know a lens on a hunting set up is frowned upon, but that is the best thing I've ever gotten sight wise. Not for everyone though. 

As far as your groups, it could be any one or combination of things these guys already mentioned. I think the guy that referenced you not practicing as much as you used to pry nailed it though. 

Shooting long distances is great advice and has helped me more than anything since I started doing it. I currently shoot out to 80, makes 40 seem like a chip shot. 

Good luck and keep shooting!


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

Learn back tension and get a back tension release and practice on an empty bale at first then when you feel comfortable operating it safely then shoot it with your eyes closed about a dozen times a day. Then add another dozen of pulling back aiming and holding on a speck on your target( usually a dot is too big) then let go a dozen times. Do this for a week. Then go outside and repeat daily but start at 10 yards. Then every 3 days add another 10 yrds until u can hit at the longer yards and hold rock solid steady. It works my kid can consistently hit a small bull at 60 yrds at day long. Look up on google bernie pellerite shooting school videos by robinhood productions.


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

I meant let down not let go,in the second exercise i spoke of,sry.


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

It could be way too many things to even ponder what's wrong over the internet. Go in to your local shop and ask for help. Could be the bow, could be you, could be a combination of both.


----------



## fodge (Feb 23, 2010)

This is great thanks a lot . But I have a similar problem my eyesight is degrading the pins are not clear . I'm in the process of getting glasses now. Do you guy's that were glasses have any problems? Thanks Chris


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

huntmichigan said:


> Its seems like after I got my new bow I can't get a very good group at 30 and 40 yards. I know the further the shot the more error there can be especially when your arm drops but its not even close to what I'm grouping at 20 yrds. The one thing i have noticed is that I feel like im losing my target behind my pin/pin becomes bigger than my target? Does any one have any tips. I used to be a much better shot but dont have the time to practice like I used to. Any and all tips are welcome!


I have the same problem so I just don't take a shot beyond 25 yds, most tell me I need to switch to a drop away rest? Not sure if that would solve it, maybe your already shooting one?


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

huntmichigan said:


> Its seems like after I got my new bow I can't get a very good group at 30 and 40 yards. I know the further the shot the more error there can be especially when your arm drops but its not even close to what I'm grouping at 20 yrds. The one thing i have noticed is that I feel like im losing my target behind my pin/pin becomes bigger than my target? Does any one have any tips. I used to be a much better shot but dont have the time to practice like I used to. Any and all tips are welcome!


Also I don't think practice has much to do with it, I can go a year with out shooting and be dead nuts accurate out to 25 , ruin feathers and just about spine arrows to where I have to shoot at different Bulls on the target then at 30 and 40 those group s open way up, I've tried everything, yes the pin size, maybe eye sight not sure what, now the crossbow with a scope, way different story at forty and 50yds!


----------

